

Ask HN: What's the best online course for Wordpress? - frapbot

For front-end developers without wordpress experience.
======
1986v
You may want to start here
[http://codex.wordpress.org/WordPress_Lessons](http://codex.wordpress.org/WordPress_Lessons)

------
andygcook
What is your goal? Do you want to create a theme, plugin or do consulting?

~~~
frapbot
I'm training for a job prospect that is mainly focused on theme development.

